# mercedes s555 upholstery



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there,
I am thinking of freshening up my mercedes s555 and wondered if anyone has replaced the upholstery and carpets before and if so, is it an expensive job.?
I am in the north west of england and would be prepared to do it myself if need be. Are the carpets easy to source or is it simply a case of booking it in with a dealer?


Many thanks.....

Allan


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have no real idea of the actual costs, but have seen on this forum, and another, that a full re- posh of an interior, ( admittedly in leather) was about £ 2500.00

so that may be a ball park figure to consider.

Trouble is it would depend so much on what you want.

Reupholster, with new foams, cost of material per metre, foam cost, leather what colour, quality, etc....its a case, I think of simply chatting to companies and getting estimates.

Try a normal upholsterer ( that may be too many rerer's) the job, realistically cant be that far from domestic work for them .


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

hi Lots of suppliers now doing both. Cant remember the names but have seen several advets in MH Mags for removable carpets.

Regal Furnishings in Ilkeston Derbys very good. MH & caravan specialists.
Elite Furnishing is another.
caravan seat company in Bristol as well. All can offer an online service
Hope this helps.

Maggs


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Try Westgate Carpets,Morecambe Lanc's, La3 3eh,they advertise caravan carpets on E -bay


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have a look at posts currently under NEW SEAT COVERS


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*not at all al.*

hello al !!.

we had the hymer s660 1990 , model same as ours as they are all the same really ,
my wife who had only made curtains for the house , 
when we found out the cost we i decided to to tell my wife , it is really no different to doing curtains ,

taking the material off is quite easy when you know how , the front seats can be taken apart , simple , if you know how , we did decide to do leather , 
off white i call it faux leather , we took all the material off carefully , and made exact copys laying them over and marking them with felt pen , mark the stitching as well . to get the same profile .

we did the whole van faux leather cost us £70 .00. we used a normal sowing machine , the one you would use for the house , we had a mate who new how , as he was a carpet fitter , and had seen it all done before , he said you could use a normal sowing machine . as he had done a whole pub lounge with one his wife did the work for him . and he did say you could do real leather if you wanted to , we chose faux leather . made curtains to , 
if you find a carpet fitter a good one he can fit it to your camper like you do in your house carpet grip underlay and all , our carpet fitter amazed us how he used a gun with blown heat to soften the carpet , and shape it , fitted like a glove too , 
proffesional  .
our carpet pure wool hessian back and a tight fit but it was the job , we were pleased , 
if you need any advise i might know of al , let us know , 
be glad to help out .
all the best , and have fun , 
it is cheaper than you think . absolutely  
denton.


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*s555 upholstery*

Thanks for all the info...
I have had a look at the caravan and boat seat website and it seems very good (if a little pricey!) so may have a go myself. 
The carpets are the main thing and seat covers don't look to bad to do. Let you know how things work out.
Cheers for all the replies...

Allan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: s555 upholstery*



al3674 said:


> The carpets are the main thing


Allan...if you take your exisitng carpets out and use them as a template you could get a local carpet shop to bind (oversew) the edges of the new carpet. It's quite cheap to have done and you then have loose fitted carpets which can be removed for a really good clean when necessary.

G


----------

